# Nina Hagen nackt zu Jugendzeiten - 1 x



## 12687 (31 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Spezi30 (31 Mai 2016)

starke Ähnlichkeit mit ihrer Tochter


----------



## Padderson (1 Juni 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> starke Ähnlichkeit mit ihrer Tochter



wobei die Tochter trotzdem noch hübscher ist


----------



## goku24 (1 Juni 2016)

danke für nina


----------



## Smurf4k (1 Juni 2016)

Ganz die Tochter  Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Willfried (1 Juni 2016)

Die kleine Nina, wie süüüß! 

:thx:


----------



## sarakoeln (1 Juni 2016)

Hübsch! Große schwere Brüste für ihr Alter.


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Juni 2016)

damals war sie noch hübsch, aber heute.....


----------



## Voyeurfriend (1 Juni 2016)

Was für eine wunderbare Jugendsünde... Danke, Nina! :thumbup:


----------



## runnigman (1 Juni 2016)

sie war und ist eine super frau


----------



## richy_guitar (1 Juni 2016)

Sie war da ja richtig jung  THX


----------



## Punisher (2 Juni 2016)

sehr lecker


----------



## pico69 (2 Juni 2016)

Sehr nett, Danke


----------



## mumell (3 Juni 2016)

Whow,schönes bild


----------



## Dragonforce (3 Juni 2016)

Das waren noch Zeiten.......


----------



## Shavedharry (4 Juni 2016)

hätte nicht gedacht das sie so große Brüste hat?????? 
Die Tochter ist aber definitiv hübscher....


----------



## holly789 (4 Juni 2016)

Danke für das Bild, sie sieht fast so gut aus wie Cosma Shiva Hagen. Aber auch nur fast.


----------



## Garry40814 (4 Juni 2016)

Da sieht man die ähnlichkeit zwischen ihr und ihrer Tochter ^^


----------



## Sasuke (12 Juni 2016)

Danke Super


----------



## Jone (12 Juni 2016)

Klasse. Vielen Dank


----------



## christina (12 Juni 2016)

Sorry aber im Vergleich find ich die junge Nina hübscher als Cosma Shiva. Gerade weil das Gesicht so ein bisschen unnormal ist


----------



## jack123 (13 Juni 2016)

THx :O


----------



## Talisker (13 Juni 2016)

Huiuiui...tolles Foto!


----------



## Musik164 (13 Juni 2016)

Wie lange ist das wohl her? Schade, das man heute so wenig von ihr sieht.


----------



## joshuax (14 Juni 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## wer bin ich (15 Juni 2016)

lange ist es her


----------



## desp (15 Juni 2016)

sexy! :thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## fab.ulous (16 Juni 2016)

Wow - das ist wirklich ein tolles Foto von ihr. Sehr gewagt - aber das passt ja gut zu ihr!


----------



## m1001 (23 Juni 2016)

Ihre Tochter hat wirklich genau die gleichen Titten wie Nina damals


----------



## Pele86 (24 Juni 2016)

Tolles Foto


----------



## Princce (24 Juni 2016)

Wie brav und unschuldig sie schauen konnte.


----------



## HaPeKa (27 Juni 2016)

Die Nina hat so ein braves Gesicht auf dem Bild, aber der Körper ist eine Sünde wert:thumbup:
Und zum Vergleich Mutter ./. Tochter: meiner Meinung nach hat Cosma Shiva das hübschere Gesicht, aber Nina mit Abstand die schöneren Brüste:WOW:
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## knutschi (30 Aug. 2016)

Goldene Zeit


----------



## hugomania (30 Aug. 2016)

dankeschön!


----------



## speed14 (31 Aug. 2016)

Tolles Bild


----------



## jochen075 (3 Sep. 2016)

!Daaaankööööö!


----------



## Tittelelli (3 Sep. 2016)

m1001 schrieb:


> Ihre Tochter hat wirklich genau die gleichen Titten wie Nina damals



es spricht der Experte, hat zum Vergleich ja auch eine Gummipuppe zu hause:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Jacket1975 (3 Sep. 2016)

eine sehr schöne Frau mit tollen Brüsten :thumbup:

Vielen Dank fürs uppen !!:thx::thx:


----------



## Horsti (16 Sep. 2016)

Nicht schlecht! Danke!


----------



## mrut4 (21 Sep. 2016)

Schön, thx!


----------



## martini99 (24 Sep. 2016)

Sehr alt ☺


----------



## savvas (25 Sep. 2016)

Klasse, vielen Dank.


----------



## trixie (29 Sep. 2016)

Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## user031110 (2 Okt. 2016)

So jung und brav!  Kannte ich noch nicht. :thx:


----------



## djbobo (3 Jan. 2017)

hübsch war sie ja nie...


----------



## Tittelelli (3 Jan. 2017)

martini99 schrieb:


> Sehr alt ☺



wer, sie oder das Bild?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Georg48 (4 Jan. 2017)

Der irre Blick ... unverwechselbar.


----------



## nagerdrops (22 Jan. 2017)

super, danke


----------



## p0ppenz (14 Feb. 2017)

toller koerper


----------



## wolf1958 (15 Feb. 2017)

Wahnsinn die Brüste!


----------



## kiesela (16 Feb. 2017)

Da war sie noch richtig hübsch!:thx:


----------



## maierchen (20 Feb. 2017)

Ja ja lang ists her :thx:


----------



## derpate73 (22 Feb. 2017)

keine ahnung, aber ich finde sie war eine süße!


----------



## vibfan (25 Feb. 2017)

Danke für das schönen Bild


----------



## solosanny (4 März 2017)

:thx: Super Foto:thumbup:


----------



## Phil-87 (16 Dez. 2019)

Dankeschön


----------



## Msmae (23 Dez. 2019)

Ja damals sah sie wirklich scharf aus, ungeschminkt und einfach natürlich


----------



## Krrynd (1 Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## JiAetsch (10 Mai 2020)

:thx: vielmals


----------



## dalliboy01 (12 Mai 2020)

Das waren noch Zeiten, danke


----------



## janine61 (21 Mai 2020)

Unbeschreiblich weiblich?


----------



## max2004 (21 Jan. 2021)

Cooles Retro-Photo - herzlichen Dank!


----------



## LuigiHallodri (23 Jan. 2021)

Schade, er hat den Farbfilm vergessen...

Aber schönes Bild. *Danke!*


----------



## harry900 (23 Jan. 2021)

Good old times :WOW:


----------



## sunshine1 (9 Feb. 2021)

Cooles Bild...


----------



## meierjupp (17 Feb. 2021)

cool, danke!


----------



## f.halter (11 Apr. 2022)

Man erkennt definitiv ihre Tochter


----------



## Martini Crosini (13 Apr. 2022)

Tolle Figur


----------



## DerSascha (26 Apr. 2022)

Die war echt nen heißes Eisen.


----------



## audia2 (1 Mai 2022)

danke für nina


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

Ui, hübsches Ding gewesen


----------



## dalliboy01 (29 Mai 2022)

Das waren nochZeiten damals.


----------



## OnkelHotte (9 Juni 2022)

Garry40814 schrieb:


> Da sieht man die ähnlichkeit zwischen ihr und ihrer Tochter ^^



nicht nur zu ihr, auch die Eva Maria Hagen ist optisch nicht weit


----------



## Jawsfleur (9 Juni 2022)

Danke für die Rarität


----------



## anra_pic (9 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## grossstadt (10 Juni 2022)

Danke für die Rarität!


----------



## SchreinerS (10 Juni 2022)

sehr hübsch! Danke!


----------



## Kolly200 (20 Juni 2022)

Ja, sehr schön. Danke


----------



## Rocker 1944 (20 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für das Foto.


----------



## romanderl (21 Juni 2022)

sehr hübsch anzusehen


----------



## ferdibier58 (21 Juni 2022)

Hoch stand der... 

ähhh Sanddorn ☺️


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Tolles Bild


----------



## Johnny Schmidt (21 Juni 2022)

Da wünscht man sich echt mehr.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## NEW JAMES BOND (21 Juni 2022)

Schöne Überraschung aus dem Hagen-Kosmos. Vielen Dank!


----------



## JulchenNeedsMore (22 Juni 2022)

wow


----------



## griek87 (28 Juni 2022)

schönes Foto, danke schön


----------



## Dallas (5 Aug. 2022)

Danke für Nina


----------



## aut-665 (5 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## G3GTSp (15 Aug. 2022)

danke für sexy Nina


----------



## Masterben83 (25 Aug. 2022)

was aus ihr geworden ist...


----------

